# Ecouteurs sans fil pour Mac ?



## L@urence (28 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous !

Je suis actuellement à la recherche d'*écouteurs sans fil* à utiliser avec mon macbook pro. Or, d'après 2 vendeurs différents, il n'existe (pour mac) que des *casques* sans fil.

Cependant, je constate sur l'apple store que pour les ipods/iphones, il existe bien des modèles d'écouteurs bluetooth : ici et là. Je n'y connais pas grand chose mais ma question est : *pourquoi ces écouteurs ne pourraient-ils pas fonctionner avec un mac ?*  En effet on ne les retrouve dans les accessoires pour mac, mais à votre avis il y a t-il incompatibilité (si oui : générale ? juste pour les boutons de commande ?) ?

De plus, certains auraient il d'autres modèles d'*écouteurs* sans fil (qui fonctionnent avec leur mac !) à me conseiller ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## L@urence (29 Décembre 2009)

Petit up du jour


----------



## Rom59 (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

J'utilisais une oreillette bluetooth avec mon macbook alu et elle fonctionnait impec, les boutons de commande dessus (volume et décrocher, qui serait à mettre ne pause) également .

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça n'irait pas .


----------



## L@urence (31 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse  

D'autres témoignages pour confirmer ou infirmer celui de Rom59 ?


----------



## Bigchief (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

j'utilise un Motorola S805 Bluetooth sur mon iMac 2008 et ça fonctionne parfaitement, soit en mode stéréo (A2DP) sans le micro, soit en mode mono mais avec le micro.

A noter un tout petit décalage entre l'image et le son, à vue de nez une demi seconde, probablement du à la compression/décompression du flux.

Ce casque fonctionne aussi sur iPhone mais les touches de commandes (pause, suivant, etc.) ne marchent pas, alors que sur le mac dans iTunes par exemple c'est tout bon.


----------



## Alain55 (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Après une recherche web de plus de 2 heures sur les sites français et étrangers, et consulté la presse dédiée, je crois pouvoir affirmer que ce que cherchent les possesseurs de produits Apple, n'existe pas. :hein:
Pour ma part, je cherchais pour des raisons professionnelles à acheter 
Un *casque* discret tour de cou *bluetooth* (A2DP et autres) complètement *compatible* avec mes Mac et  iPhone/Ipod avec alimentation intégrée pour une utilisation nomade.
Des touches de commandes fonctionnelles pour le contrôle de volume, la prise de ligne, doté d'un *micro* de qualité, la stéréo, l'appariement avec plusieurs appareils bluetooth.
MacWay se fait très discret mais propose un équipement hybride et pas convaincant
Mais il semble qu'il nous faille _créer_ cet appareil nous mêmes. Car ce qui est en vente actuellement comporte toujours une lacune ou plusieurs dysfonctionnements.

Est-ce que MacG pourrait nous faire un petit topo là dessus ?


----------



## fifitoulon (12 Janvier 2010)

J'ai vu sur d'autres forums que de nombreux micro-casques étaient adaptables. Il existe même un logiciel qui semblerait forcer l'acceptation des micros. Ce sujet a été évoqué notamment avec l'arrivée du logiciel de reconnaissance vocale Mac Speech.

Vous trouverez quelques informations sur Mac Gé :
http://forums.macg.co/applications/macspeech-dictate-sans-fil-290405.html

ou sur MacBidouille où il y a pas mal d'échanges à ce sujet :

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=313218


Bonne journée

@+

Félip


----------



## 406 (16 Février 2010)

dsl du retard. j'ai un motorola HT 820. pas de soucis pour écouter en stéréo et contrôler itunes. que le son vienne de l'iphone (utilisable en kit main libre) ou du mac.


----------

